# Norco Range VLT vs YT Decoy enduro vs Niner rip9?



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

LBS has a Norco range VLT a2 coming in next month assuming it doesn’t get delayed again. YT Decoy core 2 available in December. Or Niner rip 9 available now. 

I have a bike so don’t mind waiting a bit. Which would you prefer? Think I am going with the Range Bc the geo is spot on for me. I like the Decoy but geo is a bit “outdated” however the spec is better. I test road the rip9 and I really liked the motor but it was kinda bulky and honesty was a bit ugly.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

The new Norco’s are sick with the 900wh battery. The 540wh battery is the most outdated part about the YT. Assuming you ride with other ebikers, you will likely have the smallest battery, and always have range anxiety trying to keep up.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

I picked up a 2002 Sight vlt with the 900 w battery . This thing rips .


----------

